# Turn off Web Content Filter?



## Jim Reaper (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm running Vista SP1. Web content filtering has been turned on somehow...not by me for sure...and I cant turn it off. I'm set as sole user and administrator. I looked at parental control but that isnt set. I can't find any way to get rid of this blocking of pages and web site. I get the message 
"The requested Web page is categorized as "remote-proxy"

and has been blocked by Web Content Filter.

Please contact your system administrator for further information.
Can anyone help me please?
Thanks.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Go to the Tools tab in IE7 and select Content. Then select Disable under content advisor.

Paul


----------

